# Sfruttare il virus per diventare ricchi



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2020)

Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.

Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..

chiedo a tutti voi, dove credete ci saranno i fortunati che si arricchiranno o che coglieranno l'occasione per creare beni/servizi che li arricchiranno?

Quali saranno le novità che se cavalcate bene permetteranno a qualcuno di uscire vincitore da questa triste storia?

PS: per favore non mi dite produrre mascherine / igienizzanti...al massimo immagino le mascherine griffate ma io parlo di qualcosa di più innovativo


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...



C'è già chi ha preso la palla al balzo,come quelli che hanno riconvertito le proprie attività,prima magari producevano mangime per animali e oggi producono mascherine.


----------



## Zenos (14 Aprile 2020)

Riconversione di intere industrie nella produzione di mascherine...Credete davvero lo facciano per spirito di altruismo? Costo delle mascherine aumentato dell'800% vedete un po che utili possono generare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> C'è già chi ha preso la palla al balzo,come quelli che hanno riconvertito le proprie attività,prima magari producevano mangime per animali e oggi producono mascherine.





Zenos ha scritto:


> Riconversione di intere industrie nella produzione di mascherine...Credete davvero lo facciano per spirito di altruismo? Costo delle mascherine aumentato dell'800% vedete un po che utili possono generare.



Ho appunto scritto per quello di non citarmi l'ovvietà delle mascherine e degli igienizzanti perché quelli mi paiono cose scontate..


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...



Bella domanda . Ci avevo pensato anche io.
Ti potrei rispondere in termini matematici : il mondo di prima alla -1, almeno per una fase/periodo.
Per farti un esempio, quante persone amano il Mc Donald's?
Se prima 99 persone prendevano normalmente posto a tavola e 1 ricorreva al McDrive ora magari le percentuali si ribalteranno.
Questo per esempio nella ristorazione potrebbe fare la differenza.
Mi aspetto poi tanto sport,svago, animazione,cucina presso le abitazioni private o in locali prenotati con gruppi di persone ('microcosmi') che si aggregheranno tra di loro.
Credo che idealmente sarà come tornare indietro di molti anni.


----------



## IlProfessore (14 Aprile 2020)

App per monitorare spostamenti, reperibilità prodotti di consumo non primari.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Aprile 2020)

Tra le altre cose, penso che questo virus abbia portato una maggiore consapevolezza di come qui in Italia sia necessario accelerare il processo di digitalizzazione. Di conseguenza ci sarà un ricambio tecnologico, sia hardware che software, e di competenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Tra le altre cose, penso che questo virus abbia portato una maggiore consapevolezza di come qui in Italia sia necessario accelerare il processo di digitalizzazione. Di conseguenza ci sarà un ricambio tecnologico, sia hardware che software, e di competenze.



Giusto.
Inevitabile poi snellire la burocrazia , distruggere il cartaceo e le file 'fisiche'.
Magari anche fare la spesa da casa potrebbe diventare una consuetudine.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

c'è chi si sta arricchendo puntando sulle industrie farmaceutiche

chi invece punta sul pagamento senza banconote

chi per strumenti sullo smart working

chi sul potenzialmento della rete,visto che ci hanno ridotto la velocità da marzo


e poi ci sono gli speculatori che si stanno arricchendo aumentando i prezzi dei beni di prima necessità adducendo scuse ridicole.
altro che patrimoniale,dovremmo procedere agli espropri


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...



Almeno qui in Itaglia, il miglior metodo è sparlare. Parlare a sproposito e con arroganza e sicurezza. Già questo ti apre le porte della visibilità e della notorietà, che a sua volta causa ricadute a tutti i livelli.

Per il resto, i più furbi hanno già cominciato a ventilare applicazioni e meccanismi che aiutano nella prevenzione e identificazione e cura del virus, in qualsiasi campo. Chi è disperato o credulone si appiglia a qualsiasi cosa, anche se non confesserà mai a sé stesso che non ci crede nemmeno lui.

Come l'azienda (anzi, sono tutte startups di scienziati in erba e ricercatori ai margini, nate dal giorno alla notte) che sta facendo il software per riconoscere chi è affetto da coronavirus in base all'audio dei colpi di tosse. Riceveranno chissà quanti contributi per tenere su 'sta cosa e diventare fornitori di know-how ad alta tecnologia.

Roba da non credere. Eppure funziona, qualcuno ci cascherà sempre.


----------



## sottoli (14 Aprile 2020)

consueling, psicologia e parapsicologia aka meditazione, yoga, mindfulness, tutto per lo più online e presto all'aperto, spopoleranno ancora di più che negli ultimi anni
la gente sta scriccando


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...



Penso a questi tre settori:
Potenziamento dell'automazione nelle produzioni
Realtà virtuale per eventi
Turismo prioritario


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Aprile 2020)

Secondo me molti ristoranti che ora possono fare solo consegne a domicilio manterranno la formula anche dopo...visto che non potranno riaprire a breve, e che quando lo faranno sarà con posti limitati, se i tempi si allungheranno la gente si abituerà a ricevere i pasti a casa...è una comodità diversa...quindi credo molti ristoranti manterranno la formula (mentre prima pochissimi ristorante soprattutto pizzerie lo facevano)

Non so se farà ricco qualcuno, ma sicuramente sarà un cambiamento. Mi immagino nuove agenzie di fattorini un po come sono organizzate le agenzie di taxi in america


----------



## Lambro (14 Aprile 2020)

Mascherine per fumatori con apposito buco


----------



## Lambro (14 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti ristoranti che ora possono fare solo consegne a domicilio manterranno la formula anche dopo...visto che non potranno riaprire a breve, e che quando lo faranno sarà con posti limitati, se i tempi si allungheranno la gente si abituerà a ricevere i pasti a casa...è una comodità diversa...quindi credo molti ristoranti manterranno la formula (mentre prima pochissimi ristorante soprattutto pizzerie lo facevano)
> 
> Non so se farà ricco qualcuno, ma sicuramente sarà un cambiamento. Mi immagino nuove agenzie di fattorini un po come sono organizzate le agenzie di taxi in america



Esattissimo, ci sarà una rivoluzione sotto questo punto di vista.
Le strade saranno piene di mezzi dedicati al delivery, ci saranno posti di lavoro dove finiranno tanti di quelli andati in crisi col corona,purtroppo certe tipologie (la trattoria fuori porta) andranno a scomparire, ma anche solo quelle ristorazioni in periferia con pochi abitanti in zona soffriranno da morire.
Ci sarà un enorme calo di aggregazione mondiale, col risultato di produrre molta depressione, non penso che scommettendo pesantemente sugli antidepressivi si faccia una cosa sbagliata..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2020)

in generale ci guadagnano i settori dell' Informatica, Telecomunicazione e Media. Ci perde maggiormente il settore della ristorazione, trasporti, turismo. Alla fine penso che verrà accelerato il processo di digitalizzazione e nerdizzazione della popolazione (Augmented Reality, Virtual Reality).


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2020)

Le ditte di sanificazione ambienti avranno pure parecchie richieste di lavoro...


----------



## addox (14 Aprile 2020)

I settori legati all'informatica sia standard che infrastrutturale, le attività legate alla salute personale e ambientale e le attività di produzione di materiale di protezione (si parla di 800kk al mese per un paese come l'ItaGlia come dotazioni minime).


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2020)

Comunque , piccolo e parziale fuori tema : in una ipotetica fase due o tre credo che viaggi, ristorazione, svago , cultura , ecc diventeranno roba per ricchi o comunque non accessibili alla massa come oggi.
Rispettare delle normative di sicurezza implica lavorare in 'qualità' ma perdere in 'quantità', ne conseguirà, secondo me , un aumento dei prezzi.
Varrà per un posto in aereo ma anche per un posto al ristorante anzichè al cinema.
E' una sensazione la mia, vedremo.
Ma del resto fare tre passi indietro implica anche questo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...


E se lo sapessimo lo verremmo a dire a te senza aver prima depositato il brevetto? 
Scherzi a parte, penso che si faranno moltissimi soldi con speculazioni in borsa, soprattutto sulle case farmaceutiche, ma anche su tutto il resto.
Per quanto riguarda nuovi beni e/o servizi, escludendo quelli ovvi, non saprei. Mascherine protettive da snorkeling?


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque , piccolo e parziale fuori tema : in una ipotetica fase due o tre credo che viaggi, ristorazione, svago , cultura , ecc diventeranno roba per ricchi o comunque non accessibili alla massa come oggi.
> Rispettare delle normative di sicurezza implica lavorare in 'qualità' ma perdere in 'quantità', ne conseguirà, secondo me , un aumento dei prezzi.
> Varrà per un posto in aereo ma anche per un posto al ristorante anzichè al cinema.
> E' una sensazione la mia, vedremo.
> Ma del resto fare tre passi indietro implica anche questo.



secondo me teoricamente dovrebbe avvenire il contrario,cioè che i robot sostiuiranno il lavoro manuale dei lavoratori,ergo il prezzo dovrebbe calare notevolmente per gli utilizzatori finali.
i robot non vanno in ferie,maternità,malattia,congedo papà non richiedono di curare un disabile,non chiedono il part-time,non prendono paga come festivo per lavorare sabato e super festivo per lavorare domenica etc.
è molto semplice ammortizzare il costo di un macchinario,spesso anche con bonus all'acquisto,e avresti solo la spesa ulteriore di manutenzione.
ed è proprio questo il rischio di questa crisi,cioè disoccupati mai più reintegrati nel lavoro non avendo le competenze o essendo molto più costosi della tecnologia

per esempio settimane fa ho visto il video di un robot che sanifica in poco tempo tutto un piano.
perchè pagare un'impresa di pulizia specializzata che costa e impiega più tempo?
tra l'altro essendo un lavoro umano non hai neanche la certezza del risultato,al contrario del robot


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti ristoranti che ora possono fare solo consegne a domicilio manterranno la formula anche dopo...visto che non potranno riaprire a breve, e che quando lo faranno sarà con posti limitati, se i tempi si allungheranno la gente si abituerà a ricevere i pasti a casa...è una comodità diversa...quindi credo molti ristoranti manterranno la formula (mentre prima pochissimi ristorante soprattutto pizzerie lo facevano)
> 
> Non so se farà ricco qualcuno, ma sicuramente sarà un cambiamento. Mi immagino nuove agenzie di fattorini un po come sono organizzate le agenzie di taxi in america





Lambro ha scritto:


> Esattissimo, ci sarà una rivoluzione sotto questo punto di vista.
> Le strade saranno piene di mezzi dedicati al delivery, ci saranno posti di lavoro dove finiranno tanti di quelli andati in crisi col corona,purtroppo certe tipologie (la trattoria fuori porta) andranno a scomparire, ma anche solo quelle ristorazioni in periferia con pochi abitanti in zona soffriranno da morire.
> Ci sarà un enorme calo di aggregazione mondiale, col risultato di produrre molta depressione, non penso che scommettendo pesantemente sugli antidepressivi si faccia una cosa sbagliata..



State dipingendo un mondo inabitabile e che non vale neanche la pena essere vissuto. Vita virtuale? Meglio un clistere di piombo. Cibo only take away senza un minimo contatto umano? Sottolineo, meglio crepare oggi che vedere l'umanità ridursi a pecore lobotomizzate


----------



## sunburn (14 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> State dipingendo un mondo inabitabile e che non vale neanche la pena essere vissuto. Vita virtuale? Meglio un clistere di piombo. Cibo only take away senza un minimo contatto umano? Sottolineo, meglio crepare oggi che vedere l'umanità ridursi a pecore lobotomizzate


Sì davvero! Per un po' ok, ma poi... Il take away va bene per quella sera in cui non si ha voglia di cucinare o si finisce tardi al lavoro e si prende una cosa al volo, ma come regola non ce la vedo proprio. Poi io, ad esempio, anche per l'acquisto di libri preferisco girarmi le librerie di persona.
Se la prospettiva fosse una vita virtuale, tanto varrebbe tifare per l'incendio di Chernobyl...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me teoricamente dovrebbe avvenire il contrario,cioè che i robot sostiuiranno il lavoro manuale dei lavoratori,ergo il prezzo dovrebbe calare notevolmente per gli utilizzatori finali.
> i robot non vanno in ferie,maternità,malattia,congedo papà non richiedono di curare un disabile,non chiedono il part-time,non prendono paga come festivo per lavorare sabato e super festivo per lavorare domenica etc.
> è molto semplice ammortizzare il costo di un macchinario,spesso anche con bonus all'acquisto,e avresti solo la spesa ulteriore di manutenzione.
> ed è proprio questo il rischio di questa crisi,cioè disoccupati mai più reintegrati nel lavoro non avendo le competenze o essendo molto più costosi della tecnologia
> ...



credo che anche stavolta abbia ragione tu...la disoccupazione sarebbe il vero problema


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me teoricamente dovrebbe avvenire il contrario,cioè che i robot sostiuiranno il lavoro manuale dei lavoratori,ergo il prezzo dovrebbe calare notevolmente per gli utilizzatori finali.
> i robot non vanno in ferie,maternità,malattia,congedo papà non richiedono di curare un disabile,non chiedono il part-time,non prendono paga come festivo per lavorare sabato e super festivo per lavorare domenica etc.
> è molto semplice ammortizzare il costo di un macchinario,spesso anche con bonus all'acquisto,e avresti solo la spesa ulteriore di manutenzione.
> ed è proprio questo il rischio di questa crisi,cioè disoccupati mai più reintegrati nel lavoro non avendo le competenze o essendo molto più costosi della tecnologia
> ...



Fate troppo affidamento sui robot e la tecnologia.

Una cosa sono i robot da catena di montaggio, che fanno sempre lo stesso gesto in un ambiente controllato. Un'altra cosa sono robot generici che devono fare un po' di tutto. Anche compiere un gesto manuale come raccattare un pomodoro è per ora fantasia. I software sono ancora lungi dalla vera "IA" come invece stanno spacciando da un po' di tempo in qua, sinceramente in modo stucchevole.

Inoltre i robot devono essere manutenuti e costano parecchia energia, ci vuole una infrastruttura adeguata. Per ora l'umano non lo batte nessuno, i robot continueremo a vederli nell'industria pesante e basta ancora per un bel po', credo.

Se il giorno che diventerà fattibile piazzare un robot in un campo di patate a raccogliere il raccolto, se per quel giorno non abbiamo sistemato tutta la gerarchia sociale e abbiamo riscalato tutti i modelli di vita, allora sarà un gran brutto giorno. I robot raccoglieranno patate solo per i ricchi, i poveri saranno poveri e senza lavoro, nemmeno andare a raccogliere le patate potranno.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> credo che anche stavolta abbia ragione tu...la disoccupazione sarebbe il vero problema



sì,perchè ora avresti la giustificazione del tipo evitare contatti di contagio mentre prima eticamente eri insultato se lasciavi a casa dei lavoratori per usare un robot.
anche una cassiera di un esercizio aperto al pubblico sarà sacrificabile quando potrò fare tutto con un monitor touch screen e un lettore a codice a barre o del qr code del telefonino.
speriamo che succeda qualcosa per fermare tutto ciò.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì davvero! Per un po' ok, ma poi... Il take away va bene per quella sera in cui non si ha voglia di cucinare o si finisce tardi al lavoro e si prende una cosa al volo, ma come regola non ce la vedo proprio. Poi io, ad esempio, anche per l'acquisto di libri preferisco girarmi le librerie di persona.
> Se la prospettiva fosse una vita virtuale, tanto varrebbe tifare per l'incendio di Chernobyl...



Ma poi come mi é stato fatto notare da [MENTION=3196]Ruuddil23[/MENTION] , il piacere di scoprire posti nuovi con gli amici, una trattoria con vista sulle colline toscane, un ristorante sul mare con la ragazza, una bàita in montagna.... Io capisco che c'é gente asociale che desidera una vita così ma per carità di Dio, lasciate a noi la vita vera a sé vi fa tanto ribrezzo 

Preferisco tifare per qualcosa come l'astetoide o Yellowstone, Chernobyl sarebbe una lunga agonia, meglio una roba rapida


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fate troppo affidamento sui robot e la tecnologia.
> 
> Una cosa sono i robot da catena di montaggio, che fanno sempre lo stesso gesto in un ambiente controllato. Un'altra cosa sono robot generici che devono fare un po' di tutto. Anche compiere un gesto manuale come raccattare un pomodoro è per ora fantasia. I software sono ancora lungi dalla vera "IA" come invece stanno spacciando da un po' di tempo in qua, sinceramente in modo stucchevole.
> 
> ...



Allora caro Gabri, in questo caso saremo rovinati. L'unica cosa che credo è che un mondo del genere rischia di vedersi in Italia e da poche altre parti, se provano ad imporre questo modello nei paesi anglosassoni (per fare un esempio) il popolo li mette alla forca.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fate troppo affidamento sui robot e la tecnologia.
> 
> Una cosa sono i robot da catena di montaggio, che fanno sempre lo stesso gesto in un ambiente controllato. Un'altra cosa sono robot generici che devono fare un po' di tutto. Anche compiere un gesto manuale come raccattare un pomodoro è per ora fantasia. I software sono ancora lungi dalla vera "IA" come invece stanno spacciando da un po' di tempo in qua, sinceramente in modo stucchevole.
> 
> ...



a Seattle da oltre due anni amazon ha aperto un negozio dove con i sensori e le telecamere ti scalano i soldi dal conto in automatico tramite smartphone.
poi di recente ha aperto un supermercato con i prodotti freschi seguendo lo stesso approccio.
ha impiegato 5 anni per ottenere questo risultato

potrebbe essere questo il futuro prossimo
fortuna solamente ?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Allora caro Gabri, in questo caso saremo rovinati. L'unica cosa che credo è che un mondo del genere rischia di vedersi in Italia e da poche altre parti, se provano ad imporre questo modello nei paesi anglosassoni (per fare un esempio) il popolo li mette alla forca.



Sinceramente è da un po' che lo dico, ne ho già discusso in altri thread tempo fa. Il problema grosso, e non è difficile capirlo, è che se i robot rimpiazzano gradualmente l'uomo, allora due cose si devono necessariamente verificare in alternativa:

1) l'uomo non ha più bisogno di lavorare, lo fanno le macchine, quindi tu anche non lavorando devi avere un reddito garantito (il famoso "reddito universale") -- la vedo dura

2) l'uomo non lavora più, allora cambia radicalmente il modello di vita, niente economia, niente aziende o imprese, niente multinazionali, niente di niente; fanno tutto le macchine, d'altra parte l'uomo si può cimentare in occupazioni altamente specialistiche od esotiche (artista, scrittore, scienziato, etc etc) che ti permette di vivere adeguatamente -- la vedo dura nuovamente


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Seattle da oltre due anni amazon ha aperto un negozio dove con i sensori e le telecamere ti scalano i soldi dal conto in automatico tramite smartphone.
> poi di recente ha aperto un supermercato con i prodotti freschi seguendo lo stesso approccio.
> 
> potrebbe essere questo il futuro prossimo
> fortuna solamente ?



Non c'entra la fortuna. Codeste sono applicazioni che possono diventare di routine, perché coinvolgono solo aspetti marginali, come il riconoscimento facciale.

Ma come dicevo, per ora gesti che a noi sembrano banali, come afferrare un oggetto, sono ancora abbastanza lontani dall'essere ben implementati da un robot. Ci vuole una incredibile massa di intelligenza per capire se hai preso l'oggetto, se lo afferri perbene in base alla sua consistenza, accorgersi se ti sfugge di mano, e quindi andare alla sua ricerca. Tu li fai in automatico, le macchine sono ancora molto "stupide" da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra la fortuna. Codeste sono applicazioni che possono diventare di routine, perché coinvolgono solo aspetti marginali, come il riconoscimento facciale.
> 
> .



è comunque una rivoluzione commerciale
il secondo progetto sostituisce il negozio di quartiere che in Italia è molto radicato nel territorio,significherebbe niente più rapporto umano con persone che ti sanno consigliare.
meno lavoratori e zero rapporti umani,non un grande futuro sinceramente.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> è comunque una rivoluzione commerciale
> il secondo progetto sostituisce il negozio di quartiere che in Italia è molto radicato nel territorio,significherebbe niente più rapporto umano con persone che ti sanno consigliare.
> meno lavoratori e zero rapporti umani,non un grande futuro sinceramente.



Su codesto sono d'accordo. E' necessario stare molto attenti (in realtà dovevamo stare molto attenti già da un bel po' di tempo), in quanto il nostro modello di vita si scontra palesemente con il progresso e la tecnologia.

Prima di intraprendere qualsiasi sfida, dovrebbe esistere un organo di vigilanza sovranazionale (tipo ONU, ma non così fantoccio, e con poteri che travalicano qualsiasi altro potere) che regolamenta la nostra evoluzione, e ne pianifica lo svolgimento in modo che tutto vada liscio. E preservi la razza uomo dall'autodistruzione a causa del progressivo isolamento fisico e mentale.

Invece siamo allo sbando, ognuno fa quello che gli pare, e i rischi che la società si tramuti in qualcosa di molto lontano dal nostro senso di umanità sono ben più che concreti.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> State dipingendo un mondo inabitabile e che non vale neanche la pena essere vissuto. Vita virtuale? Meglio un clistere di piombo. Cibo only take away senza un minimo contatto umano? Sottolineo, meglio crepare oggi che vedere l'umanità ridursi a pecore lobotomizzate



So che nella tua posizione può essere una brutta prospettiva...neanche a me piace molto l'idea, considera che il mio locale preferito è la bruchetteria sotto casa: pane, cagnina e romagna mia a pieni polmoni.

Descrivevo semplicemente quello che sarà secondo me l'andazzo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è chi si sta arricchendo puntando sulle industrie farmaceutiche
> 
> chi invece punta sul pagamento senza banconote
> 
> ...



Ho letto di uno che ha acquisito un test rapido (il test sierologico) alla modica cifra di 190 euro comprese spedizioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> So che nella tua posizione può essere una brutta prospettiva...neanche a me piace molto l'idea, considera che il mio locale preferito è la bruchetteria sotto casa: pane, cagnina e romagna mia a pieni polmoni.
> 
> Descrivevo semplicemente quello che sarà secondo me l'andazzo



Si si avevo capito, stavolta il mio punto di vista è estraneo al campo lavorativo, perchè li lavorerei (di meno) ma lavorerei lo stesso anche con il take away, ma perchè a me non piace la cucina, io l'adoro semplicemente, il piacere di andare su per i colli Veneti un paio di volte al mese e scovare le bettole che più bettole non si può per trovare la vecchietta scorbutica che cucina i piatti tipici è una delle più grandi gioie della vita, seduti li in 3 o 4 amici più cari, o con la mia compagna e goderci un pomeriggio così... che c'è di meglio? Parlo delle bettole perchè rispecchiano i piatti più popolari di ogni zona, piatti che per vari motivi stanno andando perduti, ed è un delitto. Ok tutte le muove ricette rivisitate, ma vuoi mettere un cotechino fatto in casa, con radicchio coltivato in casa, verze, bigoli fatti in casa col ragu di anatra fatto dalla signora.... il giorno dopo ti serve un tappo nel didietro ma esci da li che sei la persona più felice del mondo 

Mi sono dilungato troppo, scusate, troppa immaginazione


----------



## Andris (14 Aprile 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho letto di uno che ha acquisito un test rapido (il test sierologico) alla modica cifra di 190 euro comprese spedizioni.



purtroppo dicono che non siano del tutto affidabili


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Penso a questi tre settori:
> Potenziamento dell'automazione nelle produzioni
> Realtà virtuale per eventi
> Turismo prioritario


Cosa intendi per turismo prioritario?

Secondo me anche la formazione e-learning o in videolezioni diventerà consuetudine


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me teoricamente dovrebbe avvenire il contrario,cioè che i robot sostiuiranno il lavoro manuale dei lavoratori,ergo il prezzo dovrebbe calare notevolmente per gli utilizzatori finali.
> i robot non vanno in ferie,maternità,malattia,congedo papà non richiedono di curare un disabile,non chiedono il part-time,non prendono paga come festivo per lavorare sabato e super festivo per lavorare domenica etc.
> è molto semplice ammortizzare il costo di un macchinario,spesso anche con bonus all'acquisto,e avresti solo la spesa ulteriore di manutenzione.
> ed è proprio questo il rischio di questa crisi,cioè disoccupati mai più reintegrati nel lavoro non avendo le competenze o essendo molto più costosi della tecnologia
> ...


Per quanto sia amante della tecnologia, uno scenario simile non mi piacerebbe per niente. Immagino i disagi sociali...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma poi come mi é stato fatto notare da [MENTION=3196]Ruuddil23[/MENTION] , il piacere di scoprire posti nuovi con gli amici, una trattoria con vista sulle colline toscane, un ristorante sul mare con la ragazza, una bàita in montagna.... Io capisco che c'é gente asociale che desidera una vita così ma per carità di Dio, lasciate a noi la vita vera a sé vi fa tanto ribrezzo
> 
> Preferisco tifare per qualcosa come l'astetoide o Yellowstone, Chernobyl sarebbe una lunga agonia, meglio una roba rapida



E tu pensa che io sono uno che non sempre ama il dover per forza uscire il sabato...o le feste comandate...o le varie convenzioni del vivere sociale. Una volta ne parlammo qui con [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] .

E nonostante questo, la prospettiva di un mondo dove le cose da te descritte, fra le altre, non saranno più possibili, mi fa davvero schifo.


----------



## Zanc9 (14 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si si avevo capito, stavolta il mio punto di vista è estraneo al campo lavorativo, perchè li lavorerei (di meno) ma lavorerei lo stesso anche con il take away, ma perchè a me non piace la cucina, io l'adoro semplicemente, il piacere di andare su per i colli Veneti un paio di volte al mese e scovare le bettole che più bettole non si può per trovare la vecchietta scorbutica che cucina i piatti tipici è una delle più grandi gioie della vita, seduti li in 3 o 4 amici più cari, o con la mia compagna e goderci un pomeriggio così... che c'è di meglio? Parlo delle bettole perchè rispecchiano i piatti più popolari di ogni zona, piatti che per vari motivi stanno andando perduti, ed è un delitto. Ok tutte le muove ricette rivisitate, ma vuoi mettere un cotechino fatto in casa, con radicchio coltivato in casa, verze, bigoli fatti in casa col ragu di anatra fatto dalla signora.... il giorno dopo ti serve un tappo nel didietro ma esci da li che sei la persona più felice del mondo
> 
> Mi sono dilungato troppo, scusate, troppa immaginazione



Ti capisco! Da noi cambiano i piatti ma la filosofia è la stessa


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi per turismo prioritario?
> 
> Secondo me anche la formazione e-learning o in videolezioni diventerà consuetudine



Se il turismo diventerà meno "di massa" (per evitare i contagi) e nei mezzi ci sarà meno posto (aerei e treni con distanziamenti) al di là dell'ovvio aumento dei costi che farà una prima selezione, secondo me potrebbe svilupparsi tutto un business per garantire al turista che vuole viaggiare la prenotazione, e magari molte più strutture diventeranno finalizzate a solo alcune categorie (coppie senza figli, persone senza animali, solo anziani over 60, etc..) per garantirsi una via preferenziale con certe clientele riducendo il numero di possibili avventori.
Non so, ho questa idea che ci potrebbe essere tutto un settore che si dovrà reinventare nel breve periodo per non implodere, e credo una via potrebbe essere quella di essere in grado di creare corsie prioritarie ai proprio clienti perché non siano tra quelli a cui tocca rinunciare al viaggio.

Sulla formazione concordo, magari meglio regolamentata rispetto ad ora, per esempio OBBLIGO della webcam e test più seri.

Sarebbe eccezionale anche la scuola in e-learning, almeno 2 giorni a settimana per gli studenti delle superiori


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque , piccolo e parziale fuori tema : in una ipotetica fase due o tre credo che viaggi, ristorazione, svago , cultura , ecc diventeranno roba per ricchi o comunque non accessibili alla massa come oggi.
> Rispettare delle normative di sicurezza implica lavorare in 'qualità' ma perdere in 'quantità', ne conseguirà, secondo me , un aumento dei prezzi.
> Varrà per un posto in aereo ma anche per un posto al ristorante anzichè al cinema.
> E' una sensazione la mia, vedremo.
> Ma del resto fare tre passi indietro implica anche questo.



Concordo con te ma questo per me significherà al chiusura di molti locali, in primis i piccoli bar che per rispettare le distanze potrebbero ospitare troppa poca gente, poi penso ai locali dove è impossibile mantenere il distanziamento tipo le discoteche o i locagli degli aperitivi con al gente tutta ammassata..

Attenzione anche ai ristoranti che hanno un livello di cucina basso, parliamoci chiaro, il ricco nel ristorantino/trattoria/agriturismo non ci va..se questi alzano i prezzi oltre il loro livello si ritrovano vuoti


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te ma questo per me significherà al chiusura di molti locali, in primis i piccoli bar che per rispettare le distanze potrebbero ospitare troppa poca gente, poi penso ai locali dove è impossibile mantenere il distanziamento tipo le discoteche o i locagli degli aperitivi con al gente tutta ammassata..
> 
> Attenzione anche ai ristoranti che hanno un livello di cucina basso, parliamoci chiaro, il ricco nel ristorantino/trattoria/agriturismo non ci va..se questi alzano i prezzi oltre il loro livello si ritrovano vuoti



E' un disastro.
Ti rendi conto che più andiamo al nocciolo della faccenda più vengono fuori probabili prossimi disoccupati??
O certe figure sono pronte e capaci, con l'aiuto dello stato ovviamente, a reinventarsi oppure avremo un tasso di disoccupazione mai visto.
La discoteca credo sarà una chimera. Forse, e dico forse, se ne riparla per la stagione estiva 2021.
Leggevo ieri che in romagna non si arrendono all'idea di buttare alle ortiche una stagione intera e stanno allestendo dei box in plexiglass per garantire la distanza minima. Per me è follia, ma apprezzo comunque la determinazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un disastro.
> Ti rendi conto che più andiamo al nocciolo della faccenda più vengono fuori probabili prossimi disoccupati??
> O certe figure sono pronte e capaci, con l'aiuto dello stato ovviamente, a reinventarsi oppure avremo un tasso di disoccupazione mai visto.
> La discoteca credo sarà una chimera. Forse, e dico forse, se ne riparla per la stagione estiva 2021.
> Leggevo ieri che in romagna non si arrendono all'idea di buttare alle ortiche una stagione intera e stanno allestendo dei box in plexiglass per garantire la distanza minima. Per me è follia, ma apprezzo comunque la determinazione.



Io mi provo ad immaginare una giornata di mare con i classici 35 gradi di Luglio, chiusi in una serra di plexiglas a fare la sauna e con la mascherina se voglio fare due passi..pasto all'ombrellone se va bene..costo della giornata quanto, 40-50 euro? Ma chi li spenderebbe??

Poi non voglio criticarli, li capisco eh...ma a parte che sti plexiglas dovrebbero essere alti oltre 2 metri, ma poi come eviti i contatti per chi esce da quella zona?
E le migliaia di persone che camminano sulla battigia come le controlli?

Infine una nota tecnica, quei plexglas con la salinità dell'aria/umidità e l'esposizione al sole pieno tempo 20giorni e diventerebbero gialli e opachi, una roba anche esteticamente aberrante..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi provo ad immaginare una giornata di mare con i classici 35 gradi di Luglio, chiusi in una serra di plexiglas a fare la sauna e con la mascherina se voglio fare due passi..pasto all'ombrellone se va bene..costo della giornata quanto, 40-50 euro? Ma chi li spenderebbe??
> 
> Poi non voglio criticarli, li capisco eh...ma a parte che sti plexiglas dovrebbero essere alti oltre 2 metri, ma poi come eviti i contatti per chi esce da quella zona?
> E le migliaia di persone che camminano sulla battigia come le controlli?
> ...



E' come dici tu, è follia.
E non se ne esce.
Mi rendo pure conto che buttare alle ortiche una stagione turistica significa fallimento.
Ma non vedo soluzioni. 
Aggiungici pure la condivisione di bagni , ecc ecc.
Forse qualcosina in montagna ci si può inventare, forse. Ma andare a mare con la mascherina è come stare sotto la pioggia nudi col solo ombrello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' come dici tu, è follia.
> E non se ne esce.
> Mi rendo pure conto che buttare alle ortiche una stagione turistica significa fallimento.
> Ma non vedo soluzioni.
> ...



Si forse montagna e lago hanno qualche speranza in più, lo pensavo pure io..ma anche lì non essendoci strutture organizzate come controlli la gente? Poi dai ma spostarsi con la mascherina in estate è da morire..a parte il caldo che ti farebbe sudare moltissimo (immagino le irritazioni sul volto) ma poi mi immagino tutti abbronzati a mo di panda..

Beati quelli che hanno un giardino dove potranno prendere il sole a casa loro e rilassarsi..io in appartamento vivrò sotto al condizionatore credo..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si forse montagna e lago hanno qualche speranza in più, lo pensavo pure io..ma anche lì non essendoci strutture organizzate come controlli la gente? Poi dai ma spostarsi con la mascherina in estate è da morire..a parte il caldo che ti farebbe sudare moltissimo (immagino le irritazioni sul volto) ma poi mi immagino tutti abbronzati a mo di panda..
> 
> Beati quelli che hanno un giardino dove potranno prendere il sole a casa loro e rilassarsi..io in appartamento vivrò sotto al condizionatore credo..



La vacanza prototipo del 2020 sarà quella in villetta con giardino e piscina e se c'è pure un campo da tennis sarebbe il top.
Non mi sorprenderei poi nemmeno se due-tre famiglie si riunissero per passare assieme le vacanze magari in piccoli agriturismi o villaggi turistici cosi adibiti.
Saranno le vacanze in 'microcosmo'.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La vacanza prototipo del 2020 sarà quella in villetta con giardino e piscina e se c'è pure un campo da tennis sarebbe il top.
> Non mi sorprenderei poi nemmeno se due-tre famiglie si riunissero per passare assieme le vacanze magari in piccoli agriturismi o villaggi turistici cosi adibiti.
> Saranno le vacanze in 'microcosmo'.



Molto probabile vada così..io stesso stavo pensando, se non potrò viaggiare, di affittare magari un mese o due una casa nei colli qui vicino, in modo da potermi muovere per lavoro ma avere un senso di vacanza..non so se sia possibile ma mi sto informando..almeno per avere un giardino dove stare il fine settimana e magari fare qualche grigliata all'aperto


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Molto probabile vada così..io stesso stavo pensando, se non potrò viaggiare, di affittare magari un mese o due una casa nei colli qui vicino, in modo da potermi muovere per lavoro ma avere un senso di vacanza..non so se sia possibile ma mi sto informando..almeno per avere un giardino dove stare il fine settimana e magari fare qualche grigliata all'aperto



Hai colto perfettamente il senso della mia provocazione : quando uno è carcerato anche l'ora d'aria diviene sognata.
Visto come siamo messi oggi e visto quello che ci aspetta io oggi metterei la firma per passare il mese di agosto in giardino con fidanzata e amici a prendere sole, rilassarmi e avere almeno una 'parvenza' di vacanza.
Non è la vacanza sognata? Ahimè, cosi è andata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai colto perfettamente il senso della mia provocazione : quando uno è carcerato anche l'ora d'aria diviene sognata.
> Visto come siamo messi oggi e visto quello che ci aspetta io oggi metterei la firma per passare il mese di agosto in giardino con fidanzata e amici a prendere sole, rilassarmi e avere almeno una 'parvenza' di vacanza.
> Non è la vacanza sognata? Ahimè, cosi è andata.



Esatto..Vedremo..magari anche questo sarà un business dell'estate..affitto di case in campagna


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come tutti i grandi eventi globali di portata "storica" il covid segnerà un prima e dopo.
> 
> Il mondo, poco o tanto, sarà diverso nel prossimo futuro..e come sempre in questi casi, c'è chi perde ma anche chi vince..
> 
> ...



- Costruzione forni crematori
- Raccolta cadaveri a domicilio
- Corsi per Kapò 
- Corsi in gestione campi di concentramento


----------

